# Disque dur formaté mais plus visible pour ma télé !



## Cacounette (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour !

 Je ne suis qu'un nouveau né dans le MAC monde !!
Propriétaire d'un Mac Book Pro Leopard Snow 10.6.3 depuis 2 jours, je patouille doucement !

Mon problème du jour c'est avec mon disque dur externe... C'est un Iomega eGo 320go que j'utilisais jusqu'ici avec mon vieux PC.
Pour rajouter des vidéos j'ai suivi les conseils donnés sur le forum ici et j'ai formaté mon disque au format Mac Os étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé) - il s'est également défini en copie de sauvegarde time machine.
Tout se passe bien, je remets tous mes fichiers sur mon disque dur, je les lis sans problème sur le MAC... Par contre quand je veux mettre un petit film sur ma télé Samsung comme je l'ai toujours fait, IMPOSSIBLE !!! J'ai beau rafraîchir, elle ne détecte pas mon DD via son port USB... 

Si vous avez des solutions  Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,


Cacounette a dit:


> j'ai formaté mon disque au format Mac Os étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé) - il s'est également défini en copie de sauvegarde time machine.


Es tu sûre que ta télé détecte ce format ? A mon avis, ta télé serait plutôt du genre à reconnaître le Fat32; as tu jeté un coup d'oeil dans la doc de ta télé ?


----------



## Cacounette (29 Novembre 2010)

Ca marche capitaine !!!
Merci beaucoup, à moi les bons films sur la télé 

Encore merci !


----------



## herszk (29 Novembre 2010)

Cacounette a dit:


> Ca marche capitaine !!!
> Merci beaucoup, à moi les bons films sur la télé
> 
> Encore merci !


Qu'as-tu fait pour que ça marche ?


----------



## Cacounette (29 Novembre 2010)

J'ai à nouveau formaté mon DD pour le convertir en FAT.
Et sur la télé plus de problème !


----------

